
Covid-19 has HIV RNA -Luc Montagnier,Nobel Prize winner, man who discovered HIV - tinnou
https://youtu.be/gLcZjolnQq0?t=3082
======
ksaj
He doesn't say if he used the SARS-COV-1 sequence as part of his analysis. His
theory would fall apart pretty fast if the sequences coincide or at least a
viable path of mutations can be inferred between them. If a common sequence is
interrupted temporarily by an unexpected slice of HIV sequence, he'd probably
be onto something.

There were elements associated to Malaria discovered in the sequence at the
same time. Are they also new to the beta coronavirus family, or are they a
similar random surprise/coincidence exclusive to SARS-COV-2?

> ... he appeared in 2017 alongside Prof. Henri Joyeux, a figurehead of
> antivaccines, and a joined his voice to denounce the dangerousness of
> vaccines and compulsory vaccination, believing that there was a risk "with
> good will at the start, of poisoning the entire population little by
> little".

If it said that at the start of the article instead of the end, I would have
stopped reading right there. He might have had a couple of significant wins 30
years ago, so I have to digress and assume it is the lack of context that
makes him sound like an outright dangerous loon to listen to during this
pandemic.

